# spider web guns?



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

on another forum I've seen people refer to "spider web guns" but without a lot of explanation.

Now. I've used those $%^& bags of cotton stuff from the local store... two years ago it mostly OK, last year all I could find was this AWFUL stuff that really didn't work well at all. I don't know what happened or why it was the only choice anywhere...

This year I hope to get some better quality. So any suggestions you have are grreatly appreciated.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

> Now. I've used those $%^& bags of cotton stuff from the local store... two years ago it mostly OK, last year all I could find was this AWFUL stuff that really didn't work well at all. I don't know what happened or why it was the only choice anywhere...


I've noticed a big difference with the spider webbing you buy in bags from various stores. Most of the Halloween stores sell the good stuff. The bags you can buy from the local dollar stores is just horrible. It's got a mind of it's own when you try to strech it out, rips often, doesn't stretch like the good stuff, looks more like clumps of pillow stuffing once you do get it out of the bag. Solution is to stock up on the good spider webbing from the halloween stores once it goes on clearance after season.

As for the spider web gun, we have a web spinner which is just a small can attached to a small fan blade. The can gets filled with Contact cement and is then blown out through the fan. I've seen it work at the PA. gathering two years ago, but we haven't used ours as of yet. Hopefully this year as it makes nice fine detailed webbing and is easy to remove.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's a link to Scary Terry's spider web gun build-up
http://www.scary-terry.com/ggshooter/ggshooter.htm


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

that's the exact one I built about a month ago. It is soooo coooool


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I get lots of wind at my place. How do the glue webs hold up? I never have much luck with the packaged web either.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I built one of the guns from the link above about 6 months ago and decided to try it out at the shop where I work, finally got tired of looking at them and pulled it all down last week. I don't think you'll have any problems with durability.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Now if someone could suggest a good supply of cheap Glue sticks ....


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

SpectreTTM said:


> Now if someone could suggest a good supply of cheap Glue sticks ....


The cheapest place around here that I've found has been Ben Franklin craft stores.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

WalMart sells them pretty cheap as well. Get the long ones though, these things eat up sticks fast.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

just an update. these guns don't work as well outside when it is cold.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

I just wanted to add... the webbing created by the glue gun is much harder to clean up than just yanking down the poly webbing. But maybe that was just my experience.


----------

